# Hawk problems, any tips. - NOT HAWK HUNTING



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

In these couple of weeks i cant seem to get any pigeons, i walk any they are so skittish, a lot more then ussual then i statred seeing half eating pigeon dead-bodies, and then i saw 2 hawks then are using my proparty as a hunting ground, i have no wish or legal option to shoot them neither to trap them. Any suggestions on what i can do ?

A dead half eaten pigeon - many more were found..


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

A couple years ago there were always bald eagles flying overhead in my neighborhood. My neighbors dog went missing one day. A Few days later I walked out the door to do some yard work and another neighbors pet chiouwa was outside, a huge golden eagle was circleing it, apparently about to swoop for it cause it was already pretty low. I got to the dog pretty quick and let the neighborhood know to keep their pets in or watch them closely when they are out if they are small animals. I havnt seen very many eagles this year. I guess get rid of the food supply would help your hawk problem lol. better start relentless pigeon hunting


----------



## hunter boy (Oct 4, 2014)

buy a BB gun and scare the s**t out of them but watch out for the police.  :angrymod:


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

There were about fie rabbits that lived in the neighbor hood. One day I stop seeing them and then a few days latter I saw a coyote. This was a couple months ago and I shave not seen the coyote since I have also not seen any rabbits. So once the food supply is gone or almost gone the Hawks should move on.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Don't begrudge the hawks their game ... they need it to live. Your task is to become a better hunter than they are. Practice your stalking skills, get better at camouflage. Build a simple blind close to where the pigeons congregate. If it is legal, you might try baiting the pigeons in some more protected area ... but of course a concentration of pigeons will attract the hawks as well.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

hunter boy said:


> buy a BB gun and scare the s**t out of them but watch out for the police.  :angrymod:


I personally like birds of prey - specifically built by nature to be fast, silent and deadly, unlike my goldfish, who is silent only when his tummy is full. Otherwise he growls. One can hear the growl when the air bubble bursts - but I digress.

And now I am without words, for I lost track of my train of thoughts, or the train fell off the tracks. Hmmm, must be getting old...


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Can't blame them for doing what's natural, the pigeons aren't yours which make them for game for anything that wants to hunt them. I fly hawks and to be honest, as long as easy meals are there, they won't move on as a bird of preys mind works to get a meal with the least effort possible. Like Charles says, become the better hunter


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Being a better hunter... that is somehing i belevie all of us doing ? i love birds of prey and will never hurt them, and obviously not with a bb gun, if i call the wildlife depertment i beleive they would kill them as they are not indangerd speices - the pigeons come to that piece of proparty in large groups because i bait them with corn, i asked my father about hawks coming in the past to that proparty that is our family for many years and in the past they were there only in the winter and then they gone back to the cliffs when it gets hot, i wouldnt call wildlife department im just going to let them stay there for the winter, if they wont leave as they done before i would take action and call the wildlife department...


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I beleive i know why they are not in theyre natural homes, in the southern area of the country there i an oil leak right now, a lot of wildlife has been ruiend, such as native mice and other rodents, i think the food supply got cut there so they came here, im seeing many birds of pray latly here (6 eagles) so i beleive that is the reason. One thing i find wierd is that they dont seem to eat alot of the pigeon it self, they just kill them and the small amount of the breast and then they just leave it, maybe some of the forum hawk owning members could explain that...


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

Hazing is what the US Forestry calls running off critters with non lethal and non injury inducing projectiles. I have no idea of regulations re: raptors but it a good word to keep tucked away for when you meet the law when your sighting on protected animals that are harming your property or livelihood.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Hawks wouldn't kill unless they are hungry. Trust me I've tried it. I'd be looking at other reasons why they are dying. Cats maybe?
A hawk could kill and it its fill, or carry it away. Not just kill and leave it. Unless disturbed


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

youcanthide said:


> Hawks wouldn't kill unless they are hungry. Trust me I've tried it. I'd be looking at other reasons why they are dying. Cats maybe?
> A hawk could kill and it its fill, or carry it away. Not just kill and leave it. Unless disturbed


no cats mate, i saw them, the hawks get about 3 pigeons and eat most of the meat but they would just leave one almost uneaten, and yea i have noticed that when the are disturbed they would leave their kill and take off.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

WoodPigeon said:


> I beleive i know why they are not in theyre natural homes, in the southern area of the country there i an oil leak right now, a lot of wildlife has been ruiend, such as native mice and other rodents, i think the food supply got cut there so they came here, im seeing many birds of pray latly here (6 eagles) so i beleive that is the reason. One thing i find wierd is that they dont seem to eat alot of the pigeon it self, they just kill them and the small amount of the breast and then they just leave it, maybe some of the forum hawk owning members could explain that...


Interesting ... that would certainly explain things. Well, those poor raptors have to eat or they die. I would suggest just leaving them to it for a while until that oil mess gets cleaned up and things return to a more normal state. They are just refugees from human stupidity. Have compassion for them as you would any other refugee. Let them have the pigeons.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Charles said:


> WoodPigeon said:
> 
> 
> > I beleive i know why they are not in theyre natural homes, in the southern area of the country there i an oil leak right now, a lot of wildlife has been ruiend, such as native mice and other rodents, i think the food supply got cut there so they came here, im seeing many birds of pray latly here (6 eagles) so i beleive that is the reason. One thing i find wierd is that they dont seem to eat alot of the pigeon it self, they just kill them and the small amount of the breast and then they just leave it, maybe some of the forum hawk owning members could explain that...
> ...


That is what im going to do, i might even keep some for them from the shotgun hunting trips, after i found that the oil problem has effected them i want to help them, i would hang some pigeons for them so they could feed without foxes taking the pigeons, its very intresting to see how the grey crows fight with the hawks.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

What hawks are they can i ask?


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Charles said:


> WoodPigeon said:
> 
> 
> > I beleive i know why they are not in theyre natural homes, in the southern area of the country there i an oil leak right now, a lot of wildlife has been ruiend, such as native mice and other rodents, i think the food supply got cut there so they came here, im seeing many birds of pray latly here (6 eagles) so i beleive that is the reason. One thing i find wierd is that they dont seem to eat alot of the pigeon it self, they just kill them and the small amount of the breast and then they just leave it, maybe some of the forum hawk owning members could explain that...
> ...


yes, what he said.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

WoodPigeon said:


> the pigeons come to that piece of proparty in large groups because i bait them with corn


Maybe try not baiting for a while, let the numbers go down, and maybe the hawks will move on. Then maybe you can start baiting again after the hawks are back in their normal hunting grounds.

I get a heck of a lot of squirrels in my yard mostly because of the bird feeders I have out and I haven't yet seen a bird that doesn't drop as much seed as it consumes. I love to watch the foxes hunt the squirrels daily. Until I started feeding the birds I hardly ever saw a fox in the yard.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

If all honey bees disappeared it would be catastrophic for agriculture as we know it. We would survive, other pollinators would eventually take over. But it's not that we would just survive, but our quality of life would suffer greviously. The Bristol Bay Sockeye Salmon fishery is the most regulated fishery on earth but we enjoy an abundant return of salmon every year. In this instance we are the ones being regulated. The wolf population in Alaska was cause for many heated debates and a lot of money thrown in that direction because it was affecting the caribou poplution, so there is a regulation on the wolf population. Calling the Fish and Wildlife wouldn't be a bad idea because they will have more accurate numbers on the current population of hawks. having control over a few extra hawks may save many more hawks from starvation in the future. Regulating the population of predators is not a bad thing in my opionion.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Google bird cannon. It's a propane powered sonic cannon to scare away unwanted birds :naughty: :wave:


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

If i was you i would research into how british gamekeepers deter buzzards from attacking their pheasant


----------



## 1Wally (Nov 14, 2014)

youcanthide said:


> If i was you i would research into how british gamekeepers deter buzzards from attacking their pheasant


Just bypass the search results that are Daily Mail articles trying to make it look like every British keeper is on a rampage against BoP lol. Mostly bull.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Nobodo said:


> Maybe try not baiting for a while, let the numbers go down, and maybe the hawks will move on. Then maybe you can start baiting again after the hawks are back in their normal hunting grounds.
> 
> I get a heck of a lot of squirrels in my yard mostly because of the bird feeders I have out and I haven't yet seen a bird that doesn't drop as much seed as it consumes. I love to watch the foxes hunt the squirrels daily. Until I started feeding the birds I hardly ever saw a fox in the yard.


I'd love to see some targety squirrels around my patio, but when my GF used to blow out the chaff from her parakeet's food receptacle within the patio, whatever seeds were blown with the chaff invited rats. I certainly don't want rats around here (even if they are great for pellet gun targets), I want squirrel slingshot targets. But a rodent is a rodent whether a ground rodent or tree rodent - either can be attracted to the seeds.

Well, I guess I "can't have my rodent and eat it too", it appears. Well, actually, one can have a rodent and eat it... :screwy:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Nobodo said:


> Maybe try not baiting for a while, let the numbers go down, and maybe the hawks will move on. Then maybe you can start baiting again after the hawks are back in their normal hunting grounds.
> 
> I get a heck of a lot of squirrels in my yard mostly because of the bird feeders I have out and I haven't yet seen a bird that doesn't drop as much seed as it consumes. I love to watch the foxes hunt the squirrels daily. Until I started feeding the birds I hardly ever saw a fox in the yard.


I'm jealous - you've nature at your doorstep. The closest I get to nature is when I'm talking to my neighbor and his dog pees on me.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> Nobodo said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe try not baiting for a while, let the numbers go down, and maybe the hawks will move on. Then maybe you can start baiting again after the hawks are back in their normal hunting grounds.
> ...


Here are some back yard pictures...

*This is before I learned that bird seed must be 6+ feet off the ground, with squirrel baffles on the poles also:*










*What it looks like under a bird feeder pole:*










*And a squirrel hunter in action:*


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Nobodo said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Nobodo said:
> ...


Very nice,

wll


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Nobodo said:


> I'm jealous - you've nature at your doorstep. The closest I get to nature is when I'm talking to my neighbor and his dog pees on me.
> 
> Maybe try not baiting for a while, let the numbers go down, and maybe the hawks will move on. Then maybe you can start baiting again after the hawks are back in their normal hunting grounds.
> 
> ...


WOW! Target Shangrila!!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

JonM said:


> Google bird cannon. It's a propane powered sonic cannon to scare away unwanted birds :naughty: :wave:


I thought a bird cannon was a shotgun.

...little do I know... : )


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

JonM said:


> Google bird cannon. It's a propane powered sonic cannon to scare away unwanted birds :naughty: :wave:


Throwing the baby out with the bath water ... scare away the hawks AND the pigeons ...

Cheers ... Charles


----------

